# UV Light Flow Rate?



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

whats the standard flow rate (GPH) for a uv light? 

im using a coralife turbo twist 36w and have a rio 2500 going through it at 2 foot height. so 656 GPH. i was wondering if this is too fast? just want to find out the optimal contact time/ideal GPH for this unit. if its too fast i can always put a valve i suppose.

any input!?

thanks!


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

The slower the better.

http://coralifeproducts.com/Files/Product/turbotwist-instructions.pdf


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Based on this page: http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/AquariumUVSterilization.html#flow/

You're looking at 20 - 25 gph per watt for sterilization, and using this chart: West Coast Aquatics, your rio 2500 is doing 666 gph, so that's 18.5 gph/w so you should be on the money.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

The UV Light Flow Rate link comes back to this page.

From the specs: 290gph for parasites, 680gph for Algae, 1550gph for bacteria


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, I've edited the link now.

BTW, did you flip the algae and bacteria flow rates around? Or am I reading it right that you need a slower flowrate for algae than bacteria?


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Cool link, I'll read it all over the holidays.

I am dyslexic, but not this time. I guess bacteria is the easiest to kill. Just scan down to the last page in the coralife instruction manual.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys!

one more question, i have mine hooked up with the inflow where the wiring is and water going out at the end with the blue light. im looking at the instructions now and in the diagram, it has it the other way around. in - light side, out - wiring side.

does it make a difference which side is in and out? if it does, ill have to change the connection lol.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I always make sure the chamber is filled with water. As long of that is the case, the water is exposed to UV, which way in or out should not make a difference.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> I always make sure the chamber is filled with water. As long of that is the case, the water is exposed to UV, which way in or out should not make a difference.


ahh sounds good!!! at least i dont have to redo it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think they design it that way so when you hang it vertically the water goes up instead of down to slow the flow a bit more. As Gordon says, as long as it's full of water it shouldn't matter which way the flow is.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds good! mine is just laying flat on the stand, not hanging vertical. im sure its full of water. 

thanks for everyones help!!!


----------

